# Merge iCal + Mail = cool PIM



## macridah (Sep 25, 2002)

Apple should combine mail and iCal into one application with more features so they could have a PIM.  It would be easier to only open one app and have access to all that info.

It'll have all that cool stuff, addresses, etc ... how cool would that be.

When more people catch on, they could have some kind of dedicated PIM server for sale.  If they want to hit the enterprise, they'll need one of these apps.


----------

